# total black light room



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

i have a errie obsession with blacklights, i have a few small tubes, about 4 48'' tubes and i love the mini strobe black lights, though for the clown blackight room, i want the total effect. so i see the american dj lights, what do you think is better. the UV cannon blacklight or the UV LED bar light, i assume the bar light puts off more since it is higher, anyway whats your opnio or if you know a better or cheaper high powered light
thanx steven


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

The led blacklight can be just as bright, uses less wattage, is controlable for brightness and can be programmed to also strobe.

AAnd will have a life span far longer than the.bulb in the uv Canon.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

yea, i was looking at the life, is that the life of the machine or bulbs.. This will probably be the most expensive thing i have bought, so far... so a bit worried


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

That is the life of bulbs. Leds usually last forever in most cases even when an led has reached the end of its life, it may just start to get dimmer. If buying a fixture like this, stay with the good brand names like American DJ or Chauvet. Some of the cheaper lesser known fixtures could fail before the end of the led life span. Also, they generate almost no heat. Some of the larger black light get hot enough to.melt things. Leds you can touch when in operation. So you can saftly put it near things or.even up against something.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

alright... yea a bit pricy but was looking at youtube vids and the quality speaks for itself, gonna get one


----------

